# Early summer fishing in Treasure Island



## KCSURPRISE (Mar 5, 2003)

I will be traveling to the Tampa area in late May. This will be the first time fishing any saltwater. I fish a lot here in Kansas, but really have many questions. Where to fish surf? What can be eaten? What can be kept? What should I bring that I already have, like any freshwater lures? I will fish the most in the AM. Last year I saw a few men fishing the waters between Treasure Island and the main land? Also any good bank fishing in fresh water. ANY answers would be a big deal. Thanks Ryan


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

Try these links KC and Welcome to Pierandsurf

Map:http://www.mapquest.com/maps/map.adp?country=US&addtohistory=&address=&city=Treasure+Island&state=FL&zipcode=&homesubmit=Get+Map
Beaches: http://www.alltampabay.com/beaches.html 

Link to a past post on Piers in Tampa: http://www.pierandsurf.com/cgi-bin/ultbb/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=ge t_topic&f=9&t=000170 

Pier Fishing Basics http://www.edersfishing.com/salt/publication/2000/May/Pierfishing/d efault.cfm 

Surf Fishing Tackle http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/method.jsp?Articleid=359&Art icletypeid=114 

Pier and Beach Fishing http://www.floridasaltwater.com/how_to/pier_fishing.htm 
Shore Fishing - Fishing From Piers http://www.worldseafishing.com/shore/pier_fishing.shtml 

Techniques http://www.hooksetinc.com/techniques.php 
Rig's: http://www.combat-fishing.com/basicusefulrigs.htm 

Artificial Lures http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/bait.jsp?Articleid=314&Article typeid=127 

Natural Bait http://www.dto.com/swfishing/methods/bait.jsp?Articleid=320&Article typeid=128 

Fish of the Gulf http://www.absolute-sway.com/rfa/april98/pompano.html 
http://www.totalfishingadventures.com/fishindex.html 
http://www.dto.com/swfishing/species/specieslist.jsp 


Florida Saltwater Fishing Regulations http://capmel.com/florida_regs.htm 

License: http://www.floridatoday.com/sections/recreation/fishinfo.htm 

Here is a fresh water site: http://www.floridaconservation.org//fishing/ 

Hope this help's
Some local's should jump in here with those secret holes, remember you don't have to be to specific.

T<----->Lines
Kozlow


----------

